# Advice please re LR processing of marco sharp edges in focus stacking. . .



## TexasPilot (Dec 7, 2015)

I have just started into focus stacking and really enjoying it.    I  may have tried to go too far too soon with this attempt (attcahed) with pool balls  and sharp edges on playing cards.   The cue ball had a "rind" on it -  just a very thin off-color halo.  Some of the balls are slightly  distored edges. The top edges of the playing cards are jagged.


 I have also attached a "practice stack" I did with my wedding ring (a  bit scratched after 46 years!)  It does not have seem to have those  issues.

 I did not make any clarity, contrast, etc adjustment.  Just white balance and crop in Lightroom.  What adjustments would be best for these surfaces - sharp edges as in the attached photos?  The thin "off color"  edge on the cue ball.

Your assisting in helping me become better at this will be much appreciated.


 Specs for the pool ball and playing card photo stack:

 Nikon D5500
 Sigma 18-35 1.8 Art Lens
 Fotodiox Light Box
 1/200
 f/1.8
 Focal length to first focus point 25 mm
 White balance to X-rite Passport
 Focus Stacking withCamRanger
*Processed in Lightroom CC
*
*Stacked in Photoshop CC*
 Total # focus points/frames = 35

 Many thanks from a beginner in San Antonio


 (Hopefully the images upload - am having problems with that)
       	[h=4]Attached Thumbnails[/h]


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Dec 8, 2015)

I have nothing to add to this, but thank you for posting.  I'm doing stacking for HDR panoramas but focus stacking is absolutely on my list of things to try.


----------



## TexasPilot (Dec 8, 2015)

It is terrific fun and there are some really great YouTube videos.  A good foundation one is:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znrYPLHhYfI.  It's a bit geeky but it really helped me understand light diffraction.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 8, 2015)

"Halos" are a ghost that is an artifact of mediocre Focus Stacking app.  It is not clear to me what you used to do the focus stack.  Two of the better focus stacking apps are ZereneStacker (my preference) and Helicon Focus.  Both have additional edit controls to touch up focus stacks.  IMO ZereneStacker Does a better job especially using the Depth Map method and usually requires less retouching in post process.


----------



## TexasPilot (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks Cletus.  You have been a great help on all of my posts.  Your contributions are really appreciated.   ECS


----------

